# Best supplyer for Hoke Torch Parts??



## justinhcase (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been looking for some Propane rose bud tip's for my Hoke torch.
Trying to get Methane in a bottle locally seems to be like asking for a unicorn.
I think the scam is that if they made it so you could use All Main's gas and portable gas units with the same supply they would only sell half as meany units. but as the suppliers clean up by selling twice the number they do not want to set a dangerous president by supplying bottled methane.
The free market is not quite so free in the U.K.
I have been looking all morning for a set of Propane tip's but I can only find fine soldering tip's and no rose bud types.
A mixed set would be nice. 
Has any one come across a good suppler??
Much thanks


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2014)

Try a local welding supply house. They will have hoses, tips, torches, everything you need including the gas. http://exeter.cylex-uk.co.uk/welding%20supplies.html


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes I did ask most of the conventional suppliers like http://advancedweldingsupplies.com and such.
But none of the run of the mill suppliers have even heard of a Hoke Torch.
I had to buy mine from a chap in the U.S. and order the heads separately again from the U.S. but that suppler only had Methane tip's which I bough as I had not realized how hard it would be to get compressed methane over here.
Still when I set up my new work shop's I will be able to run my torch off the mains but for now it is a pain.
I have looked at about 20 U.S. suppliers and emailed several more but have only found fine needle tip's and not rose tips.
My wimpy little electric furnace died on its twelfth melt so have been left with a batch I cant melt into a bar and send to be hallmarked and it is against the law to sell Au over here with out it being hallmarked.Probably could get £10 a gram as is but I did not start this project so I could do that.
So have some incentive to get the Hoke Torch set up and running.
But Devon is one of the most backward places you can live so every thing has to be ordered,If you can find any one to ship to the back end of no where.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2014)

Can you use Propane? If all you are melting is gold and silver i would switch to a Victor style torch with a rose bud tip and run propane. You can get the whole kit with regulators and the torch with a rose bud tip for $100


----------



## necromancer (Apr 1, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Can you use Propane? If all you are melting is gold and silver i would switch to a Victor style torch with a rose bud tip and run propane. You can get the whole kit with regulators and the torch with a rose bud tip for $100




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111045726011?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

thanks again Palladium !!

this ad switches from free shipping to charged shipping ??


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you I will look at some cheap Acetylene torches.
I was considering this instead http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151247537772?..
No bottles and good for Pt.
Any opinion's?


----------



## necromancer (Apr 1, 2014)

very nice idea, i will wait for comments to see if this is a useful torch.


this is another listing, with shipping costs on the page (no contacting the seller first)
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Oxy-Hydrogen...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2585586364&_uhb=1


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you really doing any pgm materials that would require hydrogen?


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 1, 2014)

I will have to wait until I clean my filter on my silver cell.
but I did put about 40g of white gold and bit's that where stamped as containing Pt into my 6%Noble metal & 94% silver alloy+copper and junk.
So if every thing has run as expected I should have some thing of interest in the filter.
But this is the first try at a complete system so I am looking forward to finding out.
XX


----------



## necromancer (Apr 1, 2014)

necromancer said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Can you use Propane? If all you are melting is gold and silver i would switch to a Victor style torch with a rose bud tip and run propane. You can get the whole kit with regulators and the torch with a rose bud tip for $100
> ...



take screenshot then reload take screenshot two......... screenshot from my ebay.ca wishlist page


----------



## justinhcase (Apr 2, 2014)

you gt all the good kit over there.
The same Oxy rig on ebay.co.uk is twice as much and the shipping from U.S. is in the almost the same as the rig costs.
Funny how the suppliers in China can post for free but when I send to or from the U.S. get hammered with extra import charges with out prior notice.
And I am sure Ebay them self's some how hide the cheapest alternative until just after you have bought a unit.Then list all the better deals to you once you have paid just to rub your nose in it.
So changing P&P at random is right up there street.
Any how ordered a little 75 L.P.H. Hydrogen unit to see how they handle I am hoping that as it is so hot and I am only using it for 0-50g of product I will only need a small unit.It was the same price as a bottle of compressed oxygen and unlike the oxygen I will not have to pay rent on it.
i am also looking at second hand Oxy setups as I like to rescue old kit.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2014)

We use a standard Mapp gas torch for melting gold Justin.

Give me a call tonight as I'm at home and I'll point you in the right direction mate.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for starting this thread, I like the oxygen hydrogen machine. It seems ideal for me, running on water and an electrolyte, I won't have to purchase gas tanks from the likes of BOC and have them run out quickly, needing them to be refilled. I am making enquiries and doing more research into these machines, but sounds promising.


----------



## Digitaria (May 16, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> Any how ordered a little 75 L.P.H. Hydrogen unit to see how they handle I am hoping that as it is so hot and I am only using it for 0-50g of product I will only need a small unit.It was the same price as a bottle of compressed oxygen and unlike the oxygen I will not have to pay rent on it.
> i am also looking at second hand Oxy setups as I like to rescue old kit.



Hi there, just wondered whether you have used your new 75 L.P.H. Hydrogen unit, yet? I finally ordered one off of ebay, made an offer and got it for £120 with free delivery. I won't be able to get any further with gold refining without it, as I need to inquart ceramic fused to metal dental material, also I need to heat the ceramic from the metal and quench to help the ceramic to come off.


----------



## justinhcase (May 16, 2014)

Yes I did get the small unit but found it would only melt small 10g buttons.
Also found out that the units on ebay are copied from an other company.
If you would like to talk with the owners of the patent contact [email protected] ..
very nice girl and factory direct prices.
I did try the standard torch on a small sample of Pt as well.
But had not seen the thread about compressing the sample into a pill before melting so it was lost into the lining of the melting dish.
I ended up invested in an Oxy Propane rig as well which I have been using for bar's.
But I am hopeful that the little HO torch will be useful for putting small amounts of Pt into buttons as Linda is sending me a new torch with a wider dispersal of flame.
she was quite interested in the application.
Sorry if I had known it would have been of use I would have let you know sooner.
Just


----------



## Digitaria (May 16, 2014)

10 g is not very much at all - I have a lot of material to get through 1kg but not cleaned of ceramic, so it seems as I have paid already, that this is still gonna take ages to in-quart.  

I don't mind about the unit being a copy, I did contact a company with the patent on alibaba however due to the patents, the cost was another £150 which I did not want to spend. 

You mentioned Linda sending you another torch, so you can have a wider dispersal of flame. I take it, you have purchased a whole other unit from them also? If her only advice was to get a larger dispersal of flame, perhaps all you needed was a different tip for the HHO you already have?

I did a search earlier, for hydrogen torch but never came across the thread about making a Pt tablet first? What key word should I use? The material I would like to melt down may only have a little platinum in it and already be alloyed with other dental metals. So it might melt easier than pure platinum?

I was wondering whether, now that I will be stuck with this torch, whether I can add the energy from a simple can/butane torch alongside the HHO, using them both at the same time, to increase efficiency? What do you about that, do you think if used together it would help, burning one torch this side, and one torch that side of the melting dish with the dish insulated?


----------



## justinhcase (May 16, 2014)

Yes you can use a standard propane torch to heat the environment so when you add the HO flame the amount of molten metal is increased.
But unfortunately the problem is one of over all volume.it is a very efficient system but can only use that which is put in.
The 75l version was a good test unit and still very handy for fine welding which I am finding new uses for .
Fabrication is key to most projects.
But 75l is the smallest unit if you could spend a bit more they do much larger units.
O and the unit on ebay is actual 60l.p.h I complained and got £25 off.
I picked up an Oxy set up for £100 and an other £120 for the Oxygen tank,have a cutting torch and welding torch but think it need's a braising tip to be really controllable for 50g bars.
They all have there place if you have a lot of Pt it would be best to send it to some one with a vacuum furnace small buttons are all you can do with out one really.
It is hard enough to control the cooling of silver and Au at 50g.I am not sure I would want to try the same thing with 50g of Pt and a huge HO torch.
For some reason the flame length seems to me much longer than other gases. so a larger torch would potentially have a frightening long length to it.
The pressing of Pt into what I have to describe as a pill before melting was not labeled in the tread title but took some rooting around to find.
Like much of what I read here I can never quite find it again.LoL but it was in with Pt melting.
Sorry I could guess at who put the post up but would not want to be mistaken.
When you say you have 1k of uncleaned ceramics do you mean Catalytic converter's or capacitor's?
If it is capacitor's there is so much silver in them you don't really need an HO torch until after you have refined the silver cell sludge.
Where you trying to use it for incineration as well as melting?


----------



## Digitaria (Jun 12, 2014)

The unit has arrived (75l) because I had already ordered and paid. And I agree that an external torch or say propane would probably work, but introducing an oxidising flame is not ideal. 

So, I looked online and there was a torch tip, somewhat u shaped, where it curls in at its tips, so providing two flames, from one torch, either side of metal to be heated. Still rosebud tips are recommended, due to the multiple holes in the tip, thus providing more ignited gas as the heating element. 

I wondered whether I could use a T or Y splitter coming directly from the hho generator, instead of one pvc gas feed line with the torch attached, could I simply attach a suitable adaptor to the hose, carry the pvc on after the splitter and attach two simple torches to each feed line, so I would be using two torches at the same time, ideally with a U attachement or where both torches have rosebud tip?

I am waiting to start a new job, so have not continued spending money, just doing more research at this stage and although I have the hho - I have not fired it up yet, I am just trying to overcome a problem where I need it to heat metal.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, as I have hit a bit of brick wall.

L.


----------



## Ollie1016 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello guys,

I am also in the UK and I am looking for a good oxy propane set up? Can you set me in the right direction? Any companies you can recommend? Any oxy propane set ups you want to sell? 

Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 15, 2014)

I tried to avoid it but ended up just buying full set off ebay.
B.O.C. are a rip off so look for a small welding supply firm that will let you have an oxygen tank at a reasonable cost .
I use Propane and oxygen with an acetylene torch mostly for lots of under 150g and a forced air furnace for larger work.
Just received the new torch for the HO but from the look of it they still have not managed to provide a tip that spreads the flame at all.


----------

